# Urgent thoughts needed re seeing NHS fertility clinic age 43



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi, am looking for some urgent advice as have appointment this afternoon at NHS fertility clinic. Appointment was initially made to get me referred for laproscopy but I managed to get my private clinic to refer me so have had this already. (endo removed & tubes all clear)
Would be interested in seeing if they'd prescribe me clomid or perhaps give me progesterone pessaries but since my last day 21 test came back as just within ovulatory levels (30.4) then not sure they will. Also unsure if they'd prescribe clomid over 40 anyway?

Reason for dilemma rather than just going there is DH really busy at work & needs to take afternoon off which if its likely to be for nothing other than being told infertility is due to my age we'd be better not going.

Anyone been prescribed clomid on NHS over 40? Anyone seen NHS fertility clinic with any benefits? (We've been having fertility treatment for nearly 10 years & now on DE IVF list with private clinic so all tests pretty much done.)


----------



## Pippi_elk (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi fifi,

did nt want to read and run...but I don't have much advice.
we went for fertility consutlation on the NHS when I was 42....progesterone levels confirmed I ovulated. Had natural pregnancy 6 months earlier (which I miscarried). THey said no point in doing tests...as pregnancy proves tubes open.
said no point in prescribing clomid as I ovulate....said clomid might even make things worse (drying up cm etc)...2 specilists said this to me.
only advice was to try IVF....
Maybe just go along on your own....does n't waste dhs time and at least you get to ask the question if there is anything else that they can do...


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

HiFifi, after two m/cs at 42 & 43 I was referred. They did prescribe Clomid and let's face it, they can't do much else as we're too old to qualify for any treatment   I had all the blood tests, plus hsg which I got printed off for when I went private   I guess it depends on your consultant but you can always ask. Prob not worth DH going, they can always just give you a form for another SA for him.
Good luck


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I had Clomid on nhs at 40 but didn't work but that was probably down to sperm quality being pants!


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey fififi I too had clomid on my NHS  as I had loads of drugs from my NHS which I did save KKK but I did promise my GP that this would be my last OE.
Becky7 xx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for thoughts ladies - annoyingly the clinic would only issue appointment if we both went so it was all or nothing!!!
Decided to go along as thought I might just wonder what if had we not. Anyway, as thought waste of an afternoon, but at least it's helped confirm our decision to move to DE is right one & nice to have DH home before 7pm!

Good parts were we saw head of department so got another viewpoint from a qualified person. He basically said not much can do due to age and that by 43 chances of natural conception, IUI and OE IVF are all very similar at for average person just 5%; and risk of MC around 45%. When we explained that we'd managed grade A blasts on last 2 OE cycles he did agree that our IVf chances were slightly higher.

Re clomid - he said that if having regular cycles with at least 1 cycle showing evidence of ovulation in 6 month period then not necessary. He also says it raises FSH levels which is not seen as beneficial in cases like mine

The PCT in which I live (leicestershire) are really strict on fertilty drugs/treatment via NHS so aside from 3 initial IUI cycles (DD conceived on 1st paid one after the NHS ones ran out) & few routine blood tests (ie ones that not just fertility related) they've not allowed us anything for free, even before reached dreaded 40.

Another interesting thing to come of it was I discovered fluctuating day 2 FSH levels were not so wierd after all. Mine was 25 one month then 13 next, next set of tests at 21 then back down to 9.
He explained that the reason for this quite dramatic shift in numbers is based in main on whether or not I ovulated previous month. If ovulated then levels normal/low. If not then hormonal signals are produced which get body to up FSH production in response.
Was reassuring to know that these fluctuations weren't indicative that I was especially close to menopause as I'd previously feared having consulted Dr Google!

Anyway if anyone else in similar position probably not worth going - though it was nice to have conversation with expert for 15 mins & not be billed best part of £100 for it!!! Actually made whole experience far more relaxed - if only fertility treatment for those who needed it were free, bet success rates would improve due to reduction in stress too. So frustrating that something so physically & emotionally painful isn't recognised by NHS except in very limited circumstances.


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

So what's you plan?

Today I have been told from one clinic that DD is the best option and another that I should try OE with possibility of using DS!

My life would be very boring and dull if it wasn't for the excitement infertility brings into my life daily!!


----------

